# Hydraulic help on log splitter



## TravisLHartley (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,
I have searched and looked for answers all over the web and all I can find are questions on linking a splitter to your loader. 

I have a Deere 4430 without a loader, it has two power beyonds in the rear of te tractor by the three point. Two scvs on the left and two on the right. I'm trying to learn and figure out how to work my log splitter off of the scv. I have a lever on my splitter that has two hydraulic lines that should connect ibto the power beyond?

Do I simply plug them in? If so what are my next steps? Do I need to mess with the lever inside the tractor or should it work from my cylinder? 

Thank you for your time help and responses!


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

If it's similiar to my experiences and old stuff, the two hydraulic lines going out the back by the 3 point are normally for things like a baler or swather, etc, but work fine for me on my hydraulic stuff that needs (like a splitter) one line to make the wedge go up and the other to make it go down. I don't think there is any problem as to which goes on which cause you just trade them around in a New York Minute. I wud say you need to tread litely for the first several splits - too much power might discombobulate the whohaa.

oldguychuck


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*log splitter*



TravisLHartley said:


> Hello,
> I have searched and looked for answers all over the web and all I can find are questions on linking a splitter to your loader.
> 
> I have a Deere 4430 without a loader, it has two power beyonds in the rear of te tractor by the three point. Two scvs on the left and two on the right. I'm trying to learn and figure out how to work my log splitter off of the scv. I have a lever on my splitter that has two hydraulic lines that should connect ibto the power beyond?
> ...


I run a log splitter like you are doing with my JD 6400. It works good. Just plug in the hoses, lock the lever inside the tractor,(one way or the other ) which makes the oil flow through the valve on the splitter. Then you run the lever on the splitter as you are splitting. If the cylinder doesn't work the direction you want, I believe you just push the tractor lever the other way or switch the hoses around. Once in a while a log with a knot will get stuck on the wedge. I Just beat it off with another log, turn it a little and try again. Works for me ! Good Luck!-----------Bill


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Travis

I have an IH 574 with the 2 hydraulic lines at the back of the tractor, mostly for haying equipment, but can run almost anything hydraulic. It does not matter if you get them reversed, but it is best to always hook them up the same way over the years, whichever way you go. Like Bill said, ya just push the lever the other way.... That way, in a hurryin a panic, ya grab the right line first time...

Us old guys are always afraid of that...

oldguychuck


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want to remember which line goes in which coupler, try putting a dot of paint on the line and the coupler. Use one color for one hose/coupler and another for the other one. That way you won't get them switched around. I do that on my chopper and haybine so I don't have to figure out which one of the 4 lines goes in which coupler. Saves a ton of time hooking up equipment. You could also use colored zip ties for the same effect.


----------

